# Frage zu CP 342 Profibus



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Hab derzeit folgendes Problem.
In einer unserer Anlage ist als Kopfstation eine CPU 416 als Master. Diese ist via Profibus mit verschieden ET200 Station in verschiedenen Schaltschränken verbunden.

Jetzt findet eine Erweiterung statt. Problem ist jedoch, das diese 2 ET200 Stationen weiter enfernt sind und zu diesen Schränken nur ein normales Steuerkabel führt.

Jetzt ist die überlegung eine 2. Profibuslinie zu erstellen mit einer Geschwindikeit von 9600k anstelle von 1,5Mbit . Diese kann ich dann über das normale Steuerkabel verbinden. 

Da es nun für eine 400ér keine extra Profibus CP gibt ist die frage, ob ich an eine ET200 eine CP342 hängen kann und mit dieser dann auf die 2 anderen ET Station zugreifen

Hoff es ist verständlich geschrieben


----------



## centipede (3 September 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 
> Da es nun für eine 400ér keine extra Profibus CP gibt...



Klar gibt es für die 400er PB CP's, hast sogar drei zur Auswahl.

CP443-5 Basic         
6GK7443-5FX02-0XE0 kann aber kein DP

CP443-5 Extended  
6GK7443-5DX04-0XE0 kann man als DP Master nutzen    

IM467
  6ES7467-5GJ02-0AB0 ist der günstige DP Master

Wie Jesper schon schrieb kann es mit Steuerkabeln zu Problemen kommen, eine verdrillte Zweidrahtleitung sollte es schon sein (JYST). Ist auch davon abhängig, was sich sonst noch in dem Steuerkabel so tut.

Gruß, Centi


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2007)

> Da es nun für eine 400ér keine extra Profibus CP gibt ist die frage, ob ich an eine ET200 eine CP342 hängen kann und mit dieser dann auf die 2 anderen ET Station zugreifen


Das geht nicht so einfach.
Warum nicht einfach das richtige PB kabel verlegen ?
Wenn das nicht geht, denn kannst du vielleicht ein DP/ASi link verwenden. ASi funktioniert auch über ein normales ungeschirmtes kabel.

Westermo hat produkte für das 'verlängerung' von Profibus.
http://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/index.htx
Aber ich glaube nicht das es billig oder einfach ist.


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

Oha wie peinlich irgendwie war ich bei den CP 443 immer bei Ethernet. Hab mich da vertan. Danke euch beiden.

Extra Leitung verlegen ist nicht. Da man an diese Schränke nicht mehr anderst dran kommt. 
Die Idee mit DP/ASI ist auch gut, aber ich denke ich komme preislich gesehen auch auf das was die CP 443 kostet. Und die 443 kann ich ja direkt neben die CPU setzen.

Die Steuerleitung selbst ist ein 20x2x0,8 Erdkabel, was u.a auch für Telefon verlegt wird. Auf der Leitung selbst ist derzeit nur noch eine Notübertragung (RS232) sonst nichts mehr. Die Strecke selber ist ca 100m lang.


----------



## JesperMP (3 September 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Die Steuerleitung selbst ist ein 20x2x0,8 Erdkabel, was u.a auch für Telefon verlegt wird. Auf der Leitung selbst ist derzeit nur noch eine Notübertragung (RS232) sonst nichts mehr. Die Strecke selber ist ca 100m lang.


Ich würde nicht sicher sein daß es mit profibus funktionieren würde, selbst bei 9600 Baud. Ich _glaube_ ja.
Wenn ich du war würde ich versuchen, einen Test mit einem anderen CPU durchzuführen. Nur zu sehen, wenn es funktionieren würde oder nicht.


----------



## Bender25 (3 September 2007)

Das sollte schon funktionieren. Sowas das gleiche haben wir schon mal mit einer S5 realisiert.... Und diese Stationen laufen seit fast 8 Jahren ohne irgendwelche problem. Aber ich denke du hast recht. Sicher ist sicher ich teste das vorher mit 2 317er CPU die ich hier zum testen hab.


Noch eine frage zu Extendet und IM467

Also Preislich (nach Katalog) kostet die Extendet 100€ mehr.  Das ist doch dann die bessere entscheidung diese zu nehmen oder?


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2007)

Was haltet ihr vom "Klingekdrahtbus" DUPLINE

http://www.gavazzi-automation.com/ac/de/GPDupline.asp

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Dupline® - Feld- und Installationsbus *[/SIZE][/FONT]Dupline® ist ein vielseitiger Bus für Industrieanwendungen und Gebäudeautomation. Das Dupline®-Feldbus-Konzept präsentiert innovative Technologie in Hardwareteilen und im Kommunikationsbereich. Die Codierung der Geräte ist genauso einfach wie das Wählen einer Telefonnummer. Der Datentransfer wird mit einem minimalen Kommunikationsaufwand getätigt. Die niedrige 1 kHz-Frequenz lässt eine Signalübertragung von bis zu 10 km zu. Eine hohe Unempfindlichkeit gegen elektromagnetische Störungen, die Nutzung von bereits existierenden Kabeln und freier Topologie sind weitere typische Merkmale und Vorteile des Systems.
Klicken Sie bitte auch auf unsere Website http://www.dupline.com um technische Informationen zu erhalten:



*Da gibts auch einen Koppler  DP/DUPLINE!*

*.*


----------



## IBN-Service (14 September 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> ... Der Datentransfer wird mit einem minimalen Kommunikationsaufwand getätigt. Die niedrige 1 kHz-Frequenz lässt eine Signalübertragung von bis zu 10 km zu...



Hallo IBFS,

danke für die Interessante Info.

Aber ich nehm mal an, dass die Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit ziemlich niedrig sein wird,
also keine größere Peripherei damit bedient werden kann.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Aber ich nehm mal an, dass die Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit ziemlich niedrig sein wird,



Wie IBFS ja schon schrieb, ein KHz, da ist deine Annahme wirklich sportlich !


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie IBFS ja schon schrieb, ein KHz, da ist deine Annahme wirklich sportlich !



Lieber Ralle,

so wie ich das sehe, bist du schon etwas länger in der E-Technik zuhause...


Daher weist du ganz bestimmt, das die DATENübertragungsrate nicht direkt 
abhängig ist von der FREQUENZ des Signalträgers.

Du erinnerst dich sicher noch an analoge Modems.
Da wurde bis in die 80 Jahre von der damaligen Post behauptet,
es sei auf einer analogen Telefonleitung eine Datenübertragung von max.
2.4 kBit/s möglich. 

Die Herren seinerzeit hatten Frequenz und Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeit
gleichgesetzt...

Ich sage also nochmals ganz sportlich, das die Datenübertragungsrate 
(bei 1 kHz auf der Busleitung) sicherlich niedrig ist.
Ich schätze mal < 30kBit/s.

Aufgrund der hohen möglichen Leitungslänge wird es wohl eine Phasen-
modulation sein. 

CU

Jürgen.


----------

